# Beretta U22 Neos



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here. 

I have been thinking about getting a neos 6" w/ a holosight, for a while now. I was at the range/gun shop yesterday, and held one:mrgreen: I want it! 

I ordered a BSA holosight (inexpensive)from MidwayUsa last night. I will stop by the shop tomorrow and buy the neos 6" :smt023 - can't wait!

For the holosight, I orginally wanted the Bushnell. But I figured I would try out a cheap holosight to see if I like the concept.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

welcome from Texas,good you can add your range report to unos on the neos, it should be coming soon. you've been here since may? you don't talk much sbninja.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I picked one up on Friday and put 550rds through it this weekend. No failures at all. I put my red dot on it but was unable to sight it in due to the strong winds. I really like mine and so does my fiance.


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> welcome from Texas,good you can add your range report to unos on the neos, it should be coming soon. you've been here since may? you don't talk much sbninja.


Thank's:smt023

I read alot. I have a Taurus 24/7 Pro 9mm, and the Taurus forum here doesn't get much action:smt022 . I frequent, Taurusarmed.net.

Now I have 2 forums I can visit:mrgreen:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

we are looking forward to your report.and uno where are the pictures,not many details.you know what they say...TTIWWP


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

I recieved my BSA Holosight today in the mail. Wow this this is cool, I can't wait to pick up my gun tommorow:smt023


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

sbninja said:


> I recieved my BSA Holosight today in the mail. Wow this this is cool, I can't wait to pick up my gun tommorow:smt023


Was is the BSA that is on sale for $30 on Midway's site


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

Uno99 said:


> Was is the BSA that is on sale for $30 on Midway's site


Yes.


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Can you post a pic???


----------



## sbninja (May 25, 2007)

*Update*

Hi all,
I went to the outdoor range today, and fire aprox 200 problem free rounds through my new Beretta U22 Neos 6". After I got the BSA Holosight sighted in, it shot well:smt023, I bought a box of remington hollow point from walmart - 550 rounds for $11 and change:smt033. I really like this gun.

The holosight worked awsome!

Here are some pics I shot off-hand at 12 yards.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

sbninja said:


> Hi all,
> I went to the outdoor range today, and fire aprox 200 problem free rounds through my new Beretta U22 Neos 6". After I got the BSA Holosight sighted in, it shot well:smt023, I bought a box of remington hollow point from walmart - 550 rounds for $11 and change:smt033. I really like this gun.
> 
> The holosight worked awsome!


Want to shoot good with a 22. Get a digital scale and buy good 40 grains high velocity rounds. At least 1280 FPS. Winchester Super X are good. Buy them in the 100 round plastic box. Weight each one. Have 10 bins and put all the ones that weigh the same together. Then just shoot those together to get your groupings. That's how the people who compete shoot. I bought this case because I am always challenged at the range with 22's with the people I know.










Not one understands what I do. They think I make them myself. I put them to shame when they us their bulk rounds. Use bulk when you practice. It's lots of fun. Use these to play poker or darts

http://www.everhappentoyou.com/gunphotos/poker.pdf

http://www.everhappentoyou.com/gunphotos/dart.pdf


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice sight for $30. I bought 2 mags from cdnn for $10 each but I'm not very happy with them. I put 650 rds through my neos with no feeding issue until I tried the cdnn mags What Gives?????


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Uno99 said:


> Nice sight for $30. I bought 2 mags from cdnn for $10 each but I'm not very happy with them. I put 650 rds through my neos with no feeding issue until I tried the cdnn mags What Gives?????


I got the same mags for 10 and no problems. They are the same ones that Beretta sells. Just be carefull not to bend anything on the top part of the magazine. I had 10 MarkII magazines and I'm down to three. I spent over 180 on them. I learn the hard way and now treat them like glass. Once they are mis shaped good luck getting them to work again. Gave them to a guy who said he could fix them with no luck. I wonder if ruger would take them back. Think I'll give them a call.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I bought myU22 NEOS 7.5 DLX for $149 at Gander a year ago on sale and now they want $355 for the same one. What does INOX mean? I put the cheap BSA on it which is fine. I do wish I had bought this other one that had red and green dot or triangle. My still get it. When this starts jamming on me it's because it's dirty and get dirty fast. I even have a can of gun blast with me that solves the problem each time. At first I did not like it compared to the Mark II because of the trigger. My son ajusted the trigger on it and what a difference. It's a great 22 and only comes in 2nd to the Mark II target I have.


----------



## SSRC_GLOCK22 (Sep 10, 2009)

The Inox is the stainless steel version....

There is a DLX (6" and 7.5") version of the NEOS and NEOS Inox....This version allows you to change the trigger pull.



I bought the NEOS 6". I had multiple failures; misfires and trigger reset.

1) Misfires: The striker indicator showed that it was ready to fire...Trigger was reset as it was taught to the feel. Pull the trigger and nothing, just "click".

2) Trigger reset: I would fire 1 round, and would cycle just fine by ejecting the spent casing and loading the next round in the chamber. The striker indicator showed it was ready to fire. HOWEVER, the trigger was NOT taught to the feel...I could tap it and it would go back and forth like it was limp...I would clear the chamber load the magazine again, pull the slide back to chamber a round and then it would fire.

I shot ~150 rounds today: Remington Subsonic, Eley Sport and I forget the brand but it was a HV round. All three types of loads had same issues as described above.

THIS IS A BRAND NEW PISTOL FROM THE STORE TO THE RANGE....Gun smith at range detailed stripped it and did a cleaning and lubed it up...Still same issues...

Any help would greatly be appreciated...


----------

